# Kohler CV15S on John Deere LT150 Races



## jrlawhorne (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I'm trying to fix my Kohler CV15S - it races and won't idle normally. I've removed the carb, soaked it in parts cleaner, used carb cleaner in a can to blow out all the little holes in the carb. Also, I removed the bowl, float, etc. on the bottom and cleaned that all out. Nothing has really appeared to be dirty or clogged - it's clean.

Anyway, I put it back together and it's still doing the same thing so I'm thinking it's not the carb. Any ideas?

I haven't done it yet but I plan to replace the fuel filter. I've also checked the fuel tank vent (I'm guessing the little hole in the lid of the tank) and I can blow through that so it's not clogged.

I have a video posted here to show it's behavior:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's the low speed circuit of the carburetor that is causing this problem. Need to make sure the pilot jet and all the passage ways that deliver fuel to the low speed circuit are clear.


----------



## jrlawhorne (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks 30yearTech. I'll have to take the carb off again and see if I can figure out where the pilot jet is and the feed passages. I'll post another video if my 2nd round of cleaning attempts is a success.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a link to a carburetor I believe should be very similar to yours. I think the only difference will be that yours does not have the after fire solenoid, but otherwise cleaning and operation should be pretty much the same

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/kohler_walbro_lmk_carb.asp


----------



## jrlawhorne (Mar 10, 2014)

That's the perfect link! I do have a Walbro - not the solenoid but the rest of it looks pretty close to what I've got.

I put the whole thing in parts cleaner to soak and I'll use that link to make sure I'm cleaning all the right places.

Thanks


----------



## jrlawhorne (Mar 10, 2014)

I ended up ordering the carb repair kit for the tractor, removing the welsh plug, soaking the whole carb (with everything removed) for about an hour. Then, using a small wire to clean out all the holes in the carb and blowing them out with canned carb cleaner. I put everything back together and it's idling great!

It must have been one of the holes under that welsh plug that was clogged before.

Thanks for everyone's help! I think I'm going to be selling this one. I'm looking at a Ventrac for my steep hills.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear that you got it working good.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

